# New Beetle Conv- Lowering rear headrest (roll bars)



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

I have searched and cant find the procedure to lower the pop up headrest.
anyone know how?


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle Conv- Lowering rear headrest (vwcrzy)*

try your owner's manual.


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Conv- Lowering rear headrest (Yurko)*

Sorry dont have one its a damaged car being repaired. They are up due to air bags being deployed.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle Conv- Lowering rear headrest (vwcrzy)*

Dealer repair only.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Conv- Lowering rear headrest (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Dealer repair only.

Wha... so whacking them with a 16# mallet wouldn't work?








Yeah, what Bill said. Or, your body shop can do it (which I assume you'll need after an incident dire enough to set off the airbags)...


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

I want to see pics of what this looks like!!!!!


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

I'll take some pictures this weekend at my shop. Also I found the details on lowering the headrest, and no you dont need the stealership as reported.
Its as simple as releasing a locking pawl and pushing down until they latch.
And of course I have replaced the air bag control module and front bags










_Modified by vwcrzy at 8:20 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwcrzy)*

Post a pic of the 'locking pawl' please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vwcrzy)*

you dont need to replace the controle module.....that is what the dealer will tell you but there is a place online that will reformat it for 50 bucks or so.


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_you dont need to replace the controle module.....that is what the dealer will tell you but there is a place online that will reformat it for 50 bucks or so.

Ok I knew that, what I meant was it was reset and back in the car. I get mine done from my airbag supplier.


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Post a pic of the 'locking pawl' please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Will do it sometime sunday


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I had time today to get pictures of the headrest.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwcrzy)*

U just push down on that little button?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that is freakin boss.


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yes what you seeing is the end of a lever that is going over to the teeth that are visible. You just press the lever toward the teeth to disengage and while holding it push headrest down. It will latch in the down position.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_Wow, that is freakin boss.


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (vwcrzy)*

Very cool feature


----------



## TEXAN NOW (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (vwcrzy)*

I SEE YOU FOUND THE PROCEDURE FOR LOWERING THE REAR HEADRESTS ON A BEETLE CONVERTIBLE. I HAVE ONE DOWN AND LOCKED, JUST THE WAY YOU SAID, BUT I CANNOT GET THE OTHER TO LOCK IN THE DOWN POSITION, MAYBE I'M NOT PUSHING DOWN FAR ENOUGH. ALSO IS THEIR SOME MODULE I MUST REPLACE OR REPROGRAM, FOLLOWING SUCH AN INCIDENI ON A 2006 BEETLE CONVERTIBLE, IF SO, WHERE IS IT LOCATED? IS THE MODULE, IF ONE EXISTS, TIED TO THE AIRBAG MODULE, I SEE IT IS DIFFERENT FOR A CONVERTIBLE? ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED! THANKS!


----------

